# Turbocharger issue after recall



## NewBMW335d (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Guys 

I got my car fixed few weeks back for recall BMW had on diesels. Lately I have noticed turbocharger are not kicking in at all. I press hard on pedal and can go to 50 without getting any boost. Earlier I could feel them coming on with small amount of lag but now I can't feel anything. 

Is there a way to check if turbos are working on not? Did anyone else had same issue.

Thnkx 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Bimmer App


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

If your turbos are not working, you would have to know it immediately. They provide about 40% or so of your power. The seat of your pants will let you know.

I would expect some sort of OBCD error if they weren't working.

Vehicle smoking perhaps.

Something.:dunno:

First I've heard of any issue with our turbos. Some folks have seen some sooting in that general area as I recall.


----------



## NewBMW335d (Jan 24, 2012)

Flyingman said:


> If your turbos are not working, you would have to know it immediately. They provide about 40% or so of your power. The seat of your pants will let you know.
> 
> I would expect some sort of OBCD error if they weren't working.
> 
> ...


That's what my point is. I used to feel them earlier and now its seems like they are just taken out of the car .
I am taking long trip tomorrow and will test it on highway by pushing pedal hard on low speed.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

No issues on my D after the recall.
The turbo kicks in just fine and still feel the fuel thrust of the torque when I floor it!
You should bring it to your dealer to be fixed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Bimmer App


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I would get that sucker in the shop ASAP and get a loaner for the road trip. You could be held neglegent for driving it when it was in need of service and might be doing additional harm to it. Especially if it one of those weird things where the turbos and intercooler are full of oil residue.


----------



## NewBMW335d (Jan 24, 2012)

BB_cuda said:


> I would get that sucker in the shop ASAP and get a loaner for the road trip. You could be held neglegent for driving it when it was in need of service and might be doing additional harm to it. Especially if it one of those weird things where the turbos and intercooler are full of oil residue.


Will call dealership tomorrow morning. I used to feel turbochargers kicking in earlier but now there is nothing. May be new program removed lag after update... car doesnt feel sluggish... but cant get that head pushing jolt of power anymore.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a feeling it's your smaller turbocharger. Does the car take off at 3,000 rpm? Could a turbocharger leak with the pressure converter being at fault.


----------



## NewBMW335d (Jan 24, 2012)

GreekboyD said:


> I have a feeling it's your smaller turbocharger. Does the car take off at 3,000 rpm? Could a turbocharger leak with the pressure converter being at fault.


I dont have any knowledge about turbochargers but thanks for the pointer. Lets see what dealer says. I am not sure if dealership has enough know how to check for problem in diesels.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

NewBMW335d said:


> I dont have any knowledge about turbochargers but thanks for the pointer. Lets see what dealer says. I am not sure if dealership has enough know how to check for problem in diesels.


In something like this they would because it's not a "diesel specific" issue.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@NewBMW335d let the car take its course, its again in a learning stage, that happened to me the computer was remapped, I lost part of my RENNtech flash also. The car had to get use to running hard, give it time but, better play safe if it is indeed an issue then its under warranty , and BTW the mere fact that you drove w/o an SES light does not make liable for damages, it just plain and simple, it BROKE!!!


----------



## NewBMW335d (Jan 24, 2012)

Axel61 said:


> @NewBMW335d let the car take its course, its again in a learning stage, that happened to me the computer was remapped, I lost part of my RENNtech flash also. The car had to get use to running hard, give it time but, better play safe if it is indeed an issue then its under warranty , and BTW the mere fact that you drove w/o an SES light does not make liable for damages, it just plain and simple, it BROKE!!!


Thanks Alex! I dont push my car but was thinking of doing it today on long trip, with that said I still could get turbos easily but yesterday car behaved like it gas one without any turbos. 
I left a message to my SA, will leave car with them next week after I come back.


----------



## NewBMW335d (Jan 24, 2012)

Just talked to SA, she said I can drive the car as there are no malfunction lights on. But to be on safer side I wont take it this weekend for trip. Let see what they say next week. Will keep everyone posted. Thnx.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

take the car for the trip nothings wrong with it!!! enjoy your car


----------



## NewBMW335d (Jan 24, 2012)

Friend of mine who drove it when I brought car tried it last weekend also concerned that car doesn't feel same as it used to feel. We did some tests in Pittsburgh and couldn't get turbos to come up when driving uphill with paddle pushed hard. 
Tischer service left message on my cell stating car is working as it should but I cant believe that. Don't know what are my options at this time. I am thinking of taking it to independent mechanic and getting it checked.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Get it checked out man. Have you had any SES codes?


----------



## NewBMW335d (Jan 24, 2012)

No codes and no lights. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Bimmer App


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

I would bring it to another BMW dealer for a check up.
When you floor it you should feel your head snap back as the 425 lb-ft torque kicks in.

Sent from my SGH-I717D using Bimmer App


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Or take the shop manager for a drive. If he says that is normal then see if they have another 335d there that can display how it is normal on it.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

What was the final outcome on this case?:dunno:


----------

